# Anyone ever try something like this?



## Poison_Us (Jul 15, 2009)

My family has been in the gun and ammo buisness for decades.  One of the parts of this is salvaging old brass, cleaning and polishing them for reloading.  We have used several different kinds over the years.  Started with a rock tumbler we bought for me to polish rocks.  Eventually, we moved up to a Dillon vibrating brass polisher/tumbler.  Uses  ground up walnut shells (or something else that resembles kitty litter) coated with polishing compound.  Sense it is lightweight and doesn't actually "tumble" the contents, just churns using a vibration, it may be safer and easier than traditional tumbling.  I don't live even near to my family anymore so I can't test this out.  Just wondering if anyone else has tried this.  Link of the actual unit in another forum thread below.

 http://calivc.com/forums/dillon-magnum-fl-2000b-vibratory-brass-polisher-t1487.html


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 15, 2009)

I have used one for tarnish removal on brass parts , and rust removal on small iron items. I would be cautious to load only one or two low value or common  bottles only, on each side of the Dillon and run a few hours. You can report back if the stain and haze were removed by the walnut media.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 16, 2009)

I could possibly mail a not-worth-much bottle to my brother and have him test it out.  This process would be a lot less messy than traditional bottle tumbling, but I'm just curious if it would be effective at all or it would take too long to be productive.


----------

